
Smartwatches sense hand activity - lelf
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-05-smartwatches.html
======
sliken
A good example of privacy issues. Next time someone _shrugs_ when you mention
privacy issues ask if they care about random 3rd parties knowing when they are
wanking because of accelerometer in their watch.

~~~
Digit-Al
Or just take your watch off. Not rocket science.

~~~
dchest
Took watch off for N minutes during the day? Detected: probably wanking.

~~~
taneq
Next they'll have "Sleep (Or Wank) Quality" graphs.

------
todd8
My wife’s company has fitness competitions, and she uses her Apple Watch to
count her steps. At a point where every step counted, we attended a formal
gathering and she didn’t want to leave the watch behind so, all dressed up,
she strapped the watch to her ankle.

------
JofArnold
Slightly off topic, I’d love a cat petting detector on my Apple Watch. Would
be interesting to track it against mental health, allergies and other data.

